# Telephone Interview



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

Carole may have to take part in a Telephone Interview to assess
whether or not we should get the nod to be allowed into NZ.

This is with NZ House in London.

Anyone have any knowledge or thoughts about this process.

Thanks

Shane


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

Higgy said:


> Carole may have to take part in a Telephone Interview to assess
> whether or not we should get the nod to be allowed into NZ.
> 
> This is with NZ House in London.
> ...


This is generally just to talk through your plans for moving, what you have researched about the country, what you know r.e. cost of living, what your back-up plans are should your original plan for work etc NOT come together, how you source support while out in NZ...they generally want to assess how likely you are to settle in NZ. It's not a trick...it's just to see how much research you have done and how you are going to establish yourselves out there.
It lasts for about an hour, and is quite informal really. I think the main reason why it lasts so long is that the poor person at the end of the phone has to type up everything you are saying!!

Hope this helps

Jen


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks Jen

Carole


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

We have arranged the Telephone Interview for next week and are busy doing our
research on NZ.

Fingers and Toes crossed so we can come over and join you lucky people.

Shane, Carole, Kai and Hagrid the Newfoundland.

PS

The dog is recovering from a Cruciate Ligament operation, bless him.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Higgy said:


> We have arranged the Telephone Interview for next week and are busy doing our
> research on NZ.
> 
> Fingers and Toes crossed so we can come over and join you lucky people.
> ...


We'll keep everything crossed for you too. And I hope Hagrid feels better soon


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks

We will let you all know once we find out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

Just had the Interview and all seemed to go well, decision within 2 weeks, so the
agony process continues. 

Off to the pub tonight for some Real Ale and Pork Scratchings. Oh the good life.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Higgy said:


> Just had the Interview and all seemed to go well, decision within 2 weeks, so the
> agony process continues.
> 
> Off to the pub tonight for some Real Ale and Pork Scratchings. Oh the good life.


Fingers crossed!


----------

